# Default Clock and Memory 0 MHz



## Aedaric (Nov 29, 2010)

So, I'm at a bit of a loss here, I have two 4870's, using ATI Mobility Catalyst 10.11, running them in CrossFire and GPU-Z is displaying both cards at 0 MHz for their Default Clock and Memory speeds. Any idea how I can fix this? Also, these cards have in the past shown the proper speeds there, both at idle and in burn mode through FurMark or in games. Currently however, regardless of the drivers I'm using, they both always show 0 MHz now. The system is an Alienware M17x R2. I've used 10.8, 10.9, 10.10, 10.11, as well as the 10.7 Dell version drivers.

Aedaric


----------

